

Junk dna isnt junk - zonotope
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/junk-dna-concept-debunked-by-new-analysis-of-human-genome/2012/09/05/cf296720-f772-11e1-8398-0327ab83ab91_story.html?hpid=z3

======
dalke
Of course, we've also known that "junk DNA" wasn't "just junk " for a long
time. It's still the case that DNA contains parts which can be taken out with
no apparent consequences.

